# Coaxial Cable Project



## philpense (Nov 19, 2014)

Want to make a logics project out of connecting coaxial cables, digital converter, and other items. Attached should be an image of the major home entertainment items. Have two splitters. Can one use logics symbols to map this out first? Alsol, I would ask if the "IN"/"OUT" markings on the splitters really direct a signal. Much thanks in advance as I await a reply.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't really understand your question and that image may not be the image you wanted to post. 

Could you elaborate a little more?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Electrical symbol dictionaries (for lack of a better term) are available on the Web. e.g. http://www.pha-tech.com/resources/e...ctronics-and-electrical-schematic-symbols.php
(that one includes coax and speaker symbols, for example)

Complex items (similar to an AVR or network switch) often are represented just by a box with various inputs and output connections.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sorry I still don't understand what it is you're trying to accomplish. Could you restate your goals for this project and the problems you're having?


----------



## philpense (Nov 19, 2014)

Much thanks for your timely reply. I wanted to see if I could make this project into a lesson on how to use symbolic language to figure how I could satisfy the signals for each electronics with the minimum of coaxial connections i.e. splitters. 

Additionally, I have not been able to find if these splitters actually allow a signal to pass in one direction but not the other. Any guidance in this regard is appreciated


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Typically a coax splitter is a two way split. The only time it may matter is if your splitter is using an in-line amp. There may be slightly less signal loss but that would be about it. 

Since we're usually using coax splitters for RF signal.


----------



## qanjinlso (Nov 30, 2014)

I have not been able to find if these splitters actually allow a signal to pass in one direction but not the other. Any guidance in this regard is appreciated


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’re talking about combining two or more signals, not splitting. Will the splitter pass the signal the other way? Sure. Will it work as you intend? Maybe, maybe not, it depends on what you are combining. Some RF signals are not compatible, as this person found out trying to combine the RF output from a Dish receiver with a TV antenna.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

